# just had my baby 5 weeks ago and now want another



## babybooties

Hi all 
I already have a 4 year old son and a 5week old son but asoon as i had my baby i felt i wanted another thing is my partner doesnt so i kinda pretended i dont want any more just to stop arguments over it 

but i really do miss being pregnant and being excited at the thought of a new baby i love my boys loads and take care of them mostly my self as my partner works i total love being a mammy alls i feel at the moment when i look at them is sadness that i wont ever get the chance to have another one 

my partner has told me to have the injection done this fri at my 6weeks check im wondering wether to pretend i have had it and not have it dont but then he will probs know what i have done so probs will have to have it

has anyone else been in the situation?


----------



## Alisssa

Hi babybooties (Y)
I felt exactly the same way when i had my first child . Now our son is 1,3 years old and we STILL trying to get a notherone - it takes so much time :cry:

Conclusion : I really want to have 3 kids and luckily my fusband has nothing against that ( He wants the football team :wacko: ) :D So we´ll keep on trying :thumbup:

But u should respect ur partners wish a little bit - mayby he will change his mind :thumbup:


----------



## nkbapbt

I can understand how you feel about wanting another one...and maybe even about not getting the injection...but I also know it's wrong. It's not the way to start off another pregnancy. I would wait a little bit and see if your partner changes his mind or you never you may.

Either way don't do something dishonest. It's no way for a new life to be brought into this world! 

Congrats on your new LO!


----------



## mum2morgan

Hiya! 

Congratulations on the new addition!
I think if it were me, i'd let my hormones recover a tad more. 5 weeks isn't long at all.
With that small of an age gap you may find you don't have time to enjoy the next pregnancy, so that feeling your desperate for may turn into an exhausted blur!
I would though very strongly advise against having the injection if you want another. one shot can leave you infertile to upto 2 years. The implanon is alot better, lasts 3 years although you can take it out at any point and your fertility will return immediately!
:hugs:

Gemma -x-


----------



## Beltane

As soon as I had my last baby, I wanted another. At first I thought it was hormonal but I still want another so it can't be that. I agree with Baby Batman's Momma about the whole honesty thing- I would feel wrong being dishonest to my life partner. We tell eachother everything! Give him some time and once Isaac is a little older, he will miss having a tiny baby around!


----------



## helenbun2005

yeah i had this...and it is hormonal....so im told. but i was exactly the same. we are planning on ttc in october. but i would let it be a mutual thing...dont decieve your partner...enjoy your gorgeous little one for a few months and then see what he thinks. x


----------



## cdejdemommy

I do not recommend lying to your partner. If he finds this out he'll be PRETTY upset with you. The best thing to do is be upfront and honest with him. Tell him your feelings about wanting another child right away. 
I have to warn you though - it is NOT easy. I got pregnant with my 2nd when my 1st was just a little over 5 months old and these have been the absolute hardest 2 years of my life. Taking care of 2 that are extremely close is WAY different than taking care of one that is pretty much self-sufficient and independent and one that relies on you for everything.
My oldest was 14 months old when his brother was born and to this day, I swear it's like having twins. They're both still so dependent on me (although my 3 year old not as much anymore, but my almost 2 year old - definitely) but it's getting easier because they are getting older but for the whole first year of my 22 month old's life - was pure hell. I'm not trying to scare you - but there are VALID reasons to wait. To top it off - it's not really healthy to have back to back pregnancies. Let your body adjust to being a new mommy before getting back to getting pregnant again.

Also something you might want to think about - breastfeeding. I don't know if you are or not. Once I found out I was pregnant with my second my OB told me to stop immediately but I found plenty of support other places to keep me going - for another 3 months at least at which point my nipples were so extremely sensitive that I was flinching in pain at every feeding - once I found myself even crying it hurt so bad so I had to wean my first baby at 8 months instead of going to the 12 - 18 month mark I was hoping for.
Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## JennieyL

I made a post.. when my baby was 16 days old.. saying that I already want another one as well! and now she is 6 weeks old.. and the feeling hasnt gone away yet, people said it was just my hormones..so if that is true then they still are raging! I to am having the same issue when it comes to my DH! he told me we can never have another one because I was so difficult to deal with when i was pregnant :(.. this is my first aside from my sleeping babies. I do have a stepson who is 12! but I would like another one.. so good luck with your convincing and I will be doing the same lol! :)


----------



## MsLesley

i understand how you feel. i didnt read what the other ladies said but i just want to say, do what you feel is right. if you do not want to get that shot, then dont. i think you should read about the pros and cons of it before taking it anyway. i know myself, i would never go on bcp's ever again! i would consider using other methods of bc that does not have an effect on your body...condoms for example. 

whether you decide to tell your boyfriend/husband if you took the shot or not is entirely up to you but its not a very smart move in my books. i would maybe suggest to him taking other forms of bc because you dont feel comfortable with taking hormones that can mess up your system. just a suggest at least.

i do wish you all the best and congrats on your new arrival!


----------



## bunnyg82

aww hun! Well I haven't been through this, but it's kinda nice to know you ladies that have had your babies want another one! But it must be hard to feel like that so soon!! xx


----------



## bluecathy1978

i have just had my 6th baby. He is 11 weeks old today and I am feeling rather desperate to be pregnant again. I know this is utter madness as I have 3 under 3 and it is extremely hard work but I just can't shake this feeling :(

My husband was meant to be having a vasectomy on valentines day be he cancelled the appointment for a few reasons but also because we feel it wasn't right to do it just yet.

I am not sure whether it is that I miss being pregnant or that I want another baby? My last baby was a gorgeous little boy but in our hearts we would have loved to have another girl. 

I can't get pregnant yet anyway as I have to go for a colposcopy due to an abnormal smear last year. I am hoping that everything is fine though! xx


----------



## Kalabear

Hey bluecathy! Hope your colposcopy goes well! :hugs:

I just had my first ten weeks ago and have felt like another since two weeks pp. I thought maybe it was the hormones but the feeling won't shake! I told DH and he said "maybe" we can start trying in a year. Until then we are NTNP. I'm not trying to rush it because it will be nice to save more before our second but the feelings won't stop. 

Congrats on your newest baby boy :flower:


----------

